# baby bees



## I'm a Beeliever! (May 23, 2009)

I have a question...do young baby bees look different then older bees? Are they smaller? Are they weaker flyers? And, how long does a worker bee live? We have been seeing different size bees on our hives and we're wondering just what exactly are we seeing!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Newly emerging bees are smaller and covered with white fuzz...like this:

http://www.wind-drifter.com/misc/macro/NewBee.jpg

A bees life span depends on the time of year.....spring and summer 4 to 6 weeks...winter...well the whole time hopefully.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

That is an awesome picture


----------



## I'm a Beeliever! (May 23, 2009)

that is definitely an awesome picture!! Thanks for sending it! 

Are they smaller when they emerge? Does the size of a bee tell her age?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

usually the wings are soft and will be folded back against the body for a week or so.... If your seeing differernt sizes your probably also seeing drones.... Look up a pic on teh web here.....


----------



## mariongoose (Oct 3, 2008)

That really is a beautiful picture.:applause: Thanks for sharing that one. Do you have many more pictures? What are you using to photograph with?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I grabbed that off of the web.


----------

